# Beware of ******** problems



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

[alert]Beware of ******** problems[/alert]

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7918839.stm

/links​


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I was sent that application thing  Will be more careful from now on.


----------

